# Streetlow Magazine Midwest Nationals 2011 Tour



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Let's get the show started thanks Streetlow for supporting the Midwest


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Feb 15 2011, 08:44 PM~19878858
> *Let's get the show started thanks Streetlow for supporting the Midwest
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

We lost a good friend and a hardcore chola that was down for the lowrider movement RIP my friend Diamond Girl
The Ruiz Family


----------



## blackwidow88 (Mar 2, 2009)

Gone but not 4gotten RIP diamond girl


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Feb 15 2011, 05:59 PM~19878979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOCIOS STL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Feb 16 2011, 06:34 PM~19885831
> *SOCIOS STL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks for your support


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## blackwidow88 (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Feb 16 2011, 03:57 PM~19886048
> *:thumbsup: thanks for your support
> *


HOMIES WILL B THERE FOSHO


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

The Outfit will be there!


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Feb 16 2011, 02:57 PM~19886048
> *:thumbsup: thanks for your support
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

pre reg sent for salinas :biggrin:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

CRUIZIN IN STYLE WILL BE THERE WITH THE SHOW RIDES AND THE HOPPER


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 17 2011, 05:23 PM~19896071
> *pre reg sent for salinas :biggrin:
> *


Que onda mr chop Top :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

NEW TOWN cc will be there


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Feb 17 2011, 11:35 PM~19899397
> *Que onda mr chop  Top :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


WATS UP BRO HOW ARE U IT SUCKS UP HERE TO MACH SNOW AND ITS COLD


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

More Info to come


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Feb 22 2011, 10:28 AM~19931576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Feb 22 2011, 08:28 AM~19931576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 18 2011, 11:23 PM~19907758
> *WATS UP BRO HOW ARE U  IT SUCKS UP HERE TO MACH SNOW AND ITS COLD
> *


Tell me about :biggrin:


----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

TO THE TOP. TO STREETLOW AND JAMTRAX. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

Pride & Joy will diffidently be there Reppin' Chicago!!!


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Lowrider Community and Friends,

I know it’s a little disappointing not to have the show in the city again, but we just can’t afford it. Even charging the higher price of $35 didn’t cover all the expense that Chicago makes you pay to put on a show there. And, we had no control over parking fees. 

The only way to be able to have this show again was to move it to Indiana. Even though we lost money last year we are willing to try it one more time because we feel the lowrider community, from this area, deserves a big show. Streetlow Magazine was so impressed with all the beautiful cars that showed up to last year’s event they partnered up with us to make sure this show continues for the Midwest region.

The Porter County Fair Grounds is a nice big area. We are able to lower the prices so it is a lot more affordable for everyone. The fair grounds are right outside the Valparaiso/Merrillville area, which is where we live, so I know that the drive is not that bad cause I make it all the time to go to the Chicago shows. You come early in the morning to set up so it won’t be too hot as far as the cars overheating and by the time the show is over the sun is going down. 

I hope everyone comes out and shows their support to the Midwest Nationals and Streetlow Magazine cause it’s sure to be another great time. If you need any more information you can call 219-942-1752 or email [email protected]

See you soon.

Luis & Michelle Ruiz


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll be at the last three shows starting July 10th, Lord willing.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

*Official Registration Form*

Here is the official registration form, print it out from here or if you want me to email you one contact me at [email protected]


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

the flyers are saying two different pricing wich one is it one says $35 pre reg and $40 day of  and another says $40 pre reg and $50 day of . the registration form should be the correct one right or is someone trying to pull a fast one, just saying


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

See you in Woodland and San Jose Gilbert.


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

CHOLOW said:


> Here is the official registration form, print it out from here or if you want me to email you one contact me at [email protected]


this is the Official Registration the one with 40 pre entry and 50 at the door


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT 9_p-lIHTeWE" frameborder="0">


----------



## CarlosChicago48 (Mar 28, 2011)

ay cruzin in style, u guys still got ur trike for sale homies?


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

ill b there even though its over 4 hours away lol im used to driving to c other lowriders  and for people to c mine


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT 
Sueños Divinos C.C. will be there!!!!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

is there a hop? 


and TTT


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Mideast said:


> is there a hop?
> 
> 
> and TTT


yes there is a hop come on down


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=341819&stc=1&d=1311918364


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

SEE YOU ALL THE THE SHOW :WAVE:

TTT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

somosuno milwaukee goin see you all there never missin a street low event!:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Mideast said:


> is there a hop? and TTT


 What's the payout for the hop and classes and rules


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> What's the payout for the hop and classes and rules


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=345130&stc=1&d=1312609725

here are the payout hope to see you at the show thanks Luis


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I been trying to Pre-register a few cars on the streetlow site and it just keeps saying error. Can't seem to get ahold of anyone either. Is the only way to pre-reg by sending a money order through the mail or do they take credit cards/paypal?


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I been trying to Pre-register a few cars on the streetlow site and it just keeps saying error. Can't seem to get ahold of anyone either. Is the only way to pre-reg by sending a money order through the mail or do they take credit cards/paypal?


 if you are going to the streetstyle picnic tomorrow you can give it to me or send it in as soon as you can the address is on the reg form

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=345488&stc=1&d=1312696391


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

CHOLOW said:


> if you are going to the streetstyle picnic tomorrow you can give it to me or send it in as soon as you can the address is on the reg form
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=345488&stc=1&d=1312696391


Nice, hopefully you bring a handful of extra registration forms. Ill need one.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

CHOLOW said:


> if you are going to the streetstyle picnic tomorrow you can give it to me or send it in as soon as you can the address is on the reg form
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=345488&stc=1&d=1312696391


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

*Midwest Nationals Car Show Directions and Hotel Information*

Directions to the Porter County Expo Center:
215 E. Division Road
Valparaiso, In. 46383

If you take 80/94 to Exit #31 Chesterton/Valparaiso In-49 S from this point it is about 20 minutes to the fair grounds.

This way is a direct shot to the fair grounds. or

You can take 80/94 to I-65 South to U.S. 30 you go East on 30 (left) and you take it all the way down to Exit #31 In-49 S. once you get off on the exit you are 5 minutes from the fair grounds.
Going is way is a little longer but you are passing all the stores, gas stations and resturants and hotels.

Hotel Information:

One hotel was will to give us a group rate, but I need to know Right Away so I can get them to set aside a block of rooms. It is the Super 8 and the rate will be 62.09 plus tax.
They are located at, about 10 minutes from the fair grounds:
3005 John Howell Drive
Valparaiso, In. 46383
219-464-9840

Call us at 219-942-1752 or email [email protected] to let me know if you want a room and I give them the total count before you call to reserve it or else you will not get the special rate.

Other hotels:

Holiday Inn Express
1251 Silhavy Road 1-877-410-6681 $119.99 per night

County Inn
2020 Laporte Ave 219-476-000 $105-119 per night

Courtyard 2301 Morthland Dr 219-465-1700 89.95-119.95 per night

Hampton Inn 1451 Silhavy Road 219-531-6424 139.00 per night

All hotels are in Valparaiso and are about 10-15 minutes from the fair grounds and they do accept trailor parking.


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Pre-Registration at Burger King

This Thursday August 11th we will be at Burger King right off of 55 going South on Pulaski right down from the bridge on your right to do pre-registrations. Same place as lat year. We will be there between 5p.m. and 8p.m.

I will have registrations forms there for you and pre-registration is $40.00

Any questions call us at 219-942-1752 or email [email protected]

If you can't make it just make sure all pre-registrations are in by Saturday August 13th

Thanks - Luis & Michelle Ruiz

Please pass this information on.


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

if anyone is interested in bring turn tables for your ride we have spots for you let me know you have to pay for electricity


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt WISH I COULD GO BUT I HAVE SOME FAMILY STUFF I NEED TO BE HERE FOR, HOPE WE HAVE A GREAT TURN OUT OUT THERE


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT ON 3 DAYS TIL THE MIDWEST BIGGEST SHOW!!!
SEE YOU THERE


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

PACKING THE BAGS, GETTING READY TO LEAVE TO THE AIRPORT FIRST THING IN THE MORNING....


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

Can't wait didn't even want to come to work today lol


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT, HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD TIME


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Just got here to Indianapolis. Where da parties at?


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

In Indiana. Going to Chicago right now. Wheres some cool places to eat or a best sports bar.


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

In valparaiso just got here


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## toddbrumfield (Oct 17, 2009)

would anybody have pictures from todayz lowrider show we had a death in the family, i couldnt get there


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

the show was good, but the turn out was disappointing. with all the people wanting a mid west major show not showing up is kinda fukked up. last years streetlow show wasn't perfect but it was a blast. this year the show should have been bigger and better. and a perfect day for a car show too. as long as streetlow makes an effort to show up in the midwest All riders in the area should make an effort to make the show. but thats just my 2cents.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

BIGSPOOK said:


> the show was good, but the turn out was disappointing. with all the people wanting a mid west major show not showing up is kinda fukked up. last years streetlow show wasn't perfect but it was a blast. this year the show should have been bigger and better. and a perfect day for a car show too. as long as streetlow makes an effort to show up in the midwest All riders in the area should make an effort to make the show. but thats just my 2cents.


Well spoken


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

BIGSPOOK said:


> the show was good, but the turn out was disappointing. with all the people wanting a mid west major show not showing up is kinda fukked up. last years streetlow show wasn't perfect but it was a blast. this year the show should have been bigger and better. and a perfect day for a car show too. as long as streetlow makes an effort to show up in the midwest All riders in the area should make an effort to make the show. but thats just my 2cents.


agree it was a good show but where were the other half of last years show :dunno: we need to support the shows that come here and show support for the people throwing the shows. i know alot of people have there rides still on works but when u are in a club at least some members should show up, i don't think that the whole club is getting there cars fixed


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

doggy said:


> agree it was a good show but where were the other half of last years show :dunno: we need to support the shows that come here and show support for the people throwing the shows. i know alot of people have there rides still on works but when u are in a club at least some members should show up, i don't think that the whole club is getting there cars fixed


:werd:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

Speaking for myself as an Indiana lowrider, thanks to all the Illinios riders and clubs that took that SO FAMILIAR drive to support the show. Doggy I completely agree. I dont see how some riders and clubs completely turned their backs on a show and a fellow lowrider (luis). When LOWRIDER MAG. had the Indy show half of the cars were from illinios. And everyone sees where that got us. I just see no reason why so many riders were missing on sunday.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Just my .02 as someone whos traveled around the midwest to shows, including last years streetlow show in chicago....

It seems that when there is a show in the city limits of chicago, there is a huge turnout of local cars. Im always amazed with all of the rides i havent seen before at other midwest shows and picnics that are nearby. But when things are moved 30 min-2 hrs away, the participation drops greatly. Ive seen this at other events over the years and is just my observation. Im sure this wasnt thought of when moving the show.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

were is all the pics let see how it went down
:yes:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

thanks for throwin this event.. wish more people would've made it out but it was still a great turn out...


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks again for coming to the midwest it was almost 2am when i finally got home but it was worth it


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

pittstyle81 said:


> thanks again for coming to the midwest it was almost 2am when i finally got home but it was worth it


cool pic MR. RING


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

GarciaJ100 said:


>


:wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*MORE PICS*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

pittstyle81 said:


> thanks again for coming to the midwest it was almost 2am when i finally got home but it was worth it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

I NO THERE IS MORE PICS WERE THEY AT ???????


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.276934838988976.88493.205195959496198&type=1


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

Here are some of my pic's.:biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

And some more...:biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

I had a great time with my family and friends on Sunday. It was a beautiful day out and loved seeing all the rides out. :biggrin: uffin:
I GO TO EVERY SHOW I CAN NO MATTER WHAT. As long as my car is ready, I'm there. "You Can Always Count On Me" :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

Big Doe said:


> Just my .02 as someone whos traveled around the midwest to shows, including last years streetlow show in chicago....
> 
> It seems that when there is a show in the city limits of chicago, there is a huge turnout of local cars. Im always amazed with all of the rides i havent seen before at other midwest shows and picnics that are nearby. But when things are moved 30 min-2 hrs away, the participation drops greatly. Ive seen this at other events over the years and is just my observation.* Im sure this wasnt thought of when moving the show*.


I know that moving the show outside of the city was thought about and considered! But so was the overwhelming cost that the city puts on having a show on a grand scale as the Streetlow Show was intending on having. Not to mention the many complaints that people had about the cost of entry fees, food, parking and so on. The drive to Indiana was not that far from the city. Considering some of us Indiana riders and southside Illinios riders take drives up north to shows and events regularly. Once a year to take a longer drive than normal should not be a reason or excuse for anyone not to support a fellow lowrider and Mag that is attempting to showcase our culture. Like you said you've been all over the midwest to attend events, and that is great. If only every LOWRIDER had that same mentality, we as a whole would benefit as our culture grew!


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> I know that moving the show outside of the city was thought about and considered! But so was the overwhelming cost that the city puts on having a show on a grand scale as the Streetlow Show was intending on having. Not to mention the many complaints that people had about the cost of entry fees, food, parking and so on. The drive to Indiana was not that far from the city. Considering some of us Indiana riders and southside Illinios riders take drives up north to shows and events regularly. Once a year to take a longer drive than normal should not be a reason or excuse for anyone not to support a fellow lowrider and Mag that is attempting to showcase our culture. Like you said you've been all over the midwest to attend events, and that is great. If only every LOWRIDER had that same mentality, we as a whole would benefit as our culture grew!


 Of couse it was considered they cry about the money to get in they cry about the parking they cry about being to far whatever. I know I lost 60,000 throwing that show in Chicago and I still tried it again I do it for us the lowrider community because we deserve a big show but you know what go kiss Lowerider Magazine's ass and beg them to come to Chicago and see how that goes. And for all you lowriders that think we do not need a big show your ride can't hang anyway maybe thats why you don't want big show.


----------



## game3705 (Jan 8, 2008)

CHOLOW said:


> Of couse it was considered they cry about the money to get in they cry about the parking they cry about being to far whatever. I know I lost 60,000 throwing that show in Chicago and I still tried it again I do it for us the lowrider community because we deserve a big show but you know what go kiss Lowerider Magazine's ass and beg them to come to Chicago and see how that goes. And for all you lowriders that think we do not need a big show your ride can't hang anyway maybe thats why you don't want big show.


 well said bro had a lot of fun at the show Sunday thanks


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

CHOLOW said:


> Of couse it was considered they cry about the money to get in they cry about the parking they cry about being to far whatever. I know I lost 60,000 throwing that show in Chicago and I still tried it again I do it for us the lowrider community because we deserve a big show but you know what go kiss Lowerider Magazine's ass and beg them to come to Chicago and see how that goes. And for all you lowriders that think we do not need a big show your ride can't hang anyway maybe thats why you don't want big show.


This was the first show i have had my car at because of just being finished..I had a great time and thought it was a good show...There shoulda of been more in attendance which is dissapointing but i believe it can only grow from here..I just hope u bring it back next year cause we do need this...Lowrider Mag is a joke with there tour and they can blame it on whatever they want but they completly stripped us the Midwest of any show so i say screw em...U have my support along with many others, and i thank u for giving us a show


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

I do want to thank all the real riders of the lowrider community who came out and supported our show. You have showed us that you are the heart and soul of this movement. Even though we lost money again for the second year we enjoyed doing this show for us, the lowrider community who truly deserve a big show. For all the car clubs that came we have much respect for you. 

Once again thank you, 

Luis & Michelle Ruiz - Jam Trax and Streetlow Magazine


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

CHOLOW said:


> I do want to thank all the real riders of the lowrider community who came out and supported our show. You have showed us that you are the heart and soul of this movement. Even though we lost money again for the second year we enjoyed doing this show for us, the lowrider community who truly deserve a big show. For all the car clubs that came we have much respect for you.
> 
> Once again thank you,
> 
> Luis & Michelle Ruiz - Jam Trax and Streetlow Magazine


keep doing your thing homie you know who are the true lowriders and supporters and i want to say i had a great time and thank you for a good show and thank you streetlow for showing the midwest love hope to see it again next year_​_


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

CHOLOW said:


> I do want to thank all the real riders of the lowrider community who came out and supported our show. You have showed us that you are the heart and soul of this movement. Even though we lost money again for the second year we enjoyed doing this show for us, the lowrider community who truly deserve a big show. For all the car clubs that came we have much respect for you.
> 
> Once again thank you,
> 
> Luis & Michelle Ruiz - Jam Trax and Streetlow Magazine


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

CHOLOW said:


> Of couse it was considered they cry about the money to get in they cry about the parking they cry about being to far whatever. I know I lost 60,000 throwing that show in Chicago and I still tried it again I do it for us the lowrider community because we deserve a big show but you know what go kiss Lowerider Magazine's ass and beg them to come to Chicago and see how that goes. And for all you lowriders that think we do not need a big show your ride can't hang anyway maybe thats why you don't want big show.


 Well said louie. Thanks for another great show. You will always have our support and that goes for Streetlow Mag. Too


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks streetlow for a great show.. should have been a better turn out.. hope to see you out here next year...LuxuriouS will be there for support..


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

NICE PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

GarciaJ100 said:


>


DAMMM.. I WANT TO GO TO CHICAGO....  CLEAN RIDES, NICE BITCHES AND PAN PIZZA (LOL). MUCH PROPS... LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

Street Style was in the house not as deep as I would of liked but I happily drove 5 hours for this show because I luv this shit. Lowriding ain't a sport it's a way of life no matter where u from east to west or what race u are


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

pittstyle81 said:


> Street Style was in the house not as deep as I would of liked but I happily drove 5 hours for this show because I luv this shit. Lowriding ain't a sport it's a way of life no matter where u from east to west or what race u are


Well said my friend to bad there are a lot of riders thinking that they are bigger than the lowrider movement I am tried of being under ground and hiding at picnics and waiting to get chased out. We need to bring the lowrider movement above ground and shine and show the world that we are still alive and strong. With our beutiful cars and culture no one does it like us. Whether they like it or not most of our cars can proably kick any hot rod out there in workmanship that's why I do this show I guess most riders would rather hide in the forest.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

ON BEHALF OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE, I WANT TO THANK ALL THE GENTE THAT CAME OUT AND SHOWED US A GREAT TIME IT WAS GOOD MEETING ALL OF YOU. "KEEP ON STREETLOWRIDING FULLTIME".... SHAAAAUUUU!!!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> ON BEHALF OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE, I WANT TO THANK ALL THE GENTE THAT CAME OUT AND SHOWED US A GREAT TIME IT WAS GOOD MEETING ALL OF YOU. "KEEP ON STREETLOWRIDING FULLTIME".... SHAAAAUUUU!!!


:biggrin::thumbsup: I had a Great Time As Well.:wave:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

pittstyle81 said:


> Street Style was in the house not as deep as I would of liked but I happily drove 5 hours for this show because I luv this shit. Lowriding ain't a sport it's a way of life no matter where u from east to west or what race u are


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> ON BEHALF OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE, I WANT TO THANK ALL THE GENTE THAT CAME OUT AND SHOWED US A GREAT TIME IT WAS GOOD MEETING ALL OF YOU. "KEEP ON STREETLOWRIDING FULLTIME".... SHAAAAUUUU!!!


:yes::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

INDEPENDENT CC BROKE DOWN ON THE HIGHWAY.ONE OF THIER CAR`S THE TRANS GAVE OUT.THEY WENT BACK HOME & GOT A TRAILER & TOWED THE CAR TO THE SHOW.THEY TOLD ME NO MATTER WHAT THEY STILL WERE GOING TO SUPPORT LOUIE & STREETLOW.NOW THIS GUYS ARE REALLY DEDICATED TO THE GAME.


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

*INDEPENDENT CC BROKE DOWN ON THE HIGHWAY.ONE OF THIER CAR`S THE TRANS GAVE OUT.THEY WENT BACK HOME & GOT A TRAILER & TOWED THE CAR TO THE SHOW.THEY TOLD ME NO MATTER WHAT THEY STILL WERE GOING TO SUPPORT LOUIE & STREETLOW.NOW THIS GUYS ARE REALLY DEDICATED TO THE GAME*.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

SPANISHFLY said:


> *INDEPENDENT CC BROKE DOWN ON THE HIGHWAY.ONE OF THIER CAR`S THE TRANS GAVE OUT.THEY WENT BACK HOME & GOT A TRAILER & TOWED THE CAR TO THE SHOW.THEY TOLD ME NO MATTER WHAT THEY STILL WERE GOING TO SUPPORT LOUIE & STREETLOW.NOW THIS GUYS ARE REALLY DEDICATED TO THE GAME*.


Much respect to Independent C.C. and everyone else that keeps pushing forward to support the lowrider culture!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

CHOLOW said:


> I do want to thank all the real riders of the lowrider community who came out and supported our show. You have showed us that you are the heart and soul of this movement. Even though we lost money again for the second year we enjoyed doing this show for us, the lowrider community who truly deserve a big show. For all the car clubs that came we have much respect for you.
> 
> Once again thank you,
> 
> Luis & Michelle Ruiz - Jam Trax and Streetlow Magazine


:thumbsup: hope to see streetlow next year



DJ Englewood said:


>






CHOLOW said:


> Well said my friend to bad there are a lot of riders thinking that they are bigger than the lowrider movement I am tried of being under ground and hiding at picnics and waiting to get chased out. We need to bring the lowrider movement above ground and shine and show the world that we are still alive and strong. With our beutiful cars and culture no one does it like us. Whether they like it or not most of our cars can proably kick any hot rod out there in workmanship that's why I do this show I guess most riders would rather hide in the forest.


:werd:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

i want to thank Luis and his Wife for trowing a great show. now heres my two cents on this... i also didnt understand what happened as far as the amount of cars that attended. but as for me(and im speaking a car guy and not as president of El Barrio CC) i remember when we would drive to indy for a lowrider show,and everyone always bitched about that show too,but for me its always been about hanging with the guys and competeting against everyone and hoping to walk away with bragging rights.and if you lost you would bust your ass and take out the guy who took you out,and thats why i traveled to out of state shows. and finally-Luis, if you throw another streetlow show and its in the cornfields of indiana, you better believe that my ass is gonna go and show support and take out a couple of guys too!:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


>


 Nice


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

rollnlo84olds said:


> i want to thank Luis and his Wife for trowing a great show. now heres my two cents on this... i also didnt understand what happened as far as the amount of cars that attended. but as for me(and im speaking a car guy and not as president of El Barrio CC) i remember when we would drive to indy for a lowrider show,and everyone always bitched about that show too,but for me its always been about hanging with the guys and competeting against everyone and hoping to walk away with bragging rights.and if you lost you would bust your ass and take out the guy who took you out,and thats why i traveled to out of state shows. and finally-Luis, if you throw another streetlow show and its in the cornfields of indiana, you better believe that my ass is gonna go and show support and take out a couple of guys too!:thumbsup::nicoderm:



:werd:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

rollnlo84olds said:


> i want to thank Luis and his Wife for trowing a great show. now heres my two cents on this... i also didnt understand what happened as far as the amount of cars that attended. but as for me(and im speaking a car guy and not as president of El Barrio CC) i remember when we would drive to indy for a lowrider show,and everyone always bitched about that show too,but for me its always been about hanging with the guys and competeting against everyone and hoping to walk away with bragging rights.and if you lost you would bust your ass and take out the guy who took you out,and thats why i traveled to out of state shows. and finally-Luis, if you throw another streetlow show and its in the cornfields of indiana, you better believe that my ass is gonna go and show support and take out a couple of guys too!:thumbsup::nicoderm:


 X1000000000000000


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

rollnlo84olds said:


> i want to thank Luis and his Wife for trowing a great show. now heres my two cents on this... i also didnt understand what happened as far as the amount of cars that attended. but as for me(and im speaking a car guy and not as president of El Barrio CC) i remember when we would drive to indy for a lowrider show,and everyone always bitched about that show too,but for me its always been about hanging with the guys and competeting against everyone and hoping to walk away with bragging rights.and if you lost you would bust your ass and take out the guy who took you out,and thats why i traveled to out of state shows. and finally-Luis, if you throw another streetlow show and its in the cornfields of indiana, you better believe that my ass is gonna go and show support and take out a couple of guys too!:thumbsup::nicoderm:


Well said homie. I looked forward to this show all season, figured half the fun was the ride there and back and the other half was being at a major show. Local stuff is cool but there's nothing like waking up before the sun comes up and clocking a hundred plus miles on the ride there and just letting the cd play. If they have a show here in chicago or indianapolis, i'll do my best to be there. Thanks again to StreetLow for throwing a bad ass show, hopefully it will just keep getting bigger.


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

rollnlo84olds said:


> i want to thank Luis and his Wife for trowing a great show. now heres my two cents on this... i also didnt understand what happened as far as the amount of cars that attended. but as for me(and im speaking a car guy and not as president of El Barrio CC) i remember when we would drive to indy for a lowrider show,and everyone always bitched about that show too,but for me its always been about hanging with the guys and competeting against everyone and hoping to walk away with bragging rights.and if you lost you would bust your ass and take out the guy who took you out,and thats why i traveled to out of state shows. and finally-Luis, if you throw another streetlow show and its in the cornfields of indiana, you better believe that my ass is gonna go and show support and take out a couple of guys too!:thumbsup::nicoderm:


thank you Vince much respect to you and your Club you have been in the game along time and you still feel that way. I do to feel the same, I love to compete and going to big shows. If you have a extra spot I would like to roll with you to the world of wheels let me know


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Well said homie. I looked forward to this show all season, figured half the fun was the ride there and back and the other half was being at a major show. Local stuff is cool but there's nothing like waking up before the sun comes up and clocking a hundred plus miles on the ride there and just letting the cd play. If they have a show here in chicago or indianapolis, i'll do my best to be there. Thanks again to StreetLow for throwing a bad ass show, hopefully it will just keep getting bigger.




:bowrofl::thumbsup: thanks for your support homie well said


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT good show


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


>


 Damn I can't get my phone to play it now I'm ready to go home and check the laptop


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for the love STREETLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

cosigned


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------

